# Birthdays



## User (23 Jul 2013)




----------



## 4F (23 Jul 2013)

Happy birthday @User259


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2013)

Birthday's are show on each member's profile page - if they've chosen to make the date public - and on the monthly events view: http://www.cyclechat.net/events/monthly


----------

